# NJ Area wholesale screenprinting (oversize)



## Determined Skate (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello, i have a local screenprinter in the New Jersey area, but they don't do oversize, just trying to find a local company i can open a wholesale account with that can do full top to bottom t shirt screenprinting.


----------

